# Places for good 2nd hand cars in Wellington?



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

If possible, could someone pls list some places in Wellington that may have good & reputable 2nd hand vehicles?

Thank you


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

paisleypark said:


> Hi,
> 
> If possible, could someone pls list some places in Wellington that may have good & reputable 2nd hand vehicles?
> 
> Thank you


There's loads of places. Too many to list.

If your a after a bargain Turners Auctions is quite good but you do need some knowledge of cars and what to look out for.
At Turners you can view any car before the auction, test drive it on the premises and even get someone along to carry out a mechanical inspection if you wish.
You must be aware of your rights and the risks. Buying at auction is like buying private. Goods are sold as seen so if something goes wrong after you drive away there isn't any comeback for the auction house. It would pay to cover yourself with a mechanical warranty but even those aren't sometimes worth the paper they're printed on.

You have less risk buying from a 2nd hand car dealer as the buyer is covered by the sale of goods act so you do have some comeback for the first few months at least.

I've bought 3 cars in Wellington and every one a good experience and all from different 2nd hand dealers.
Bought a 2006 Subaru from Wholesale Cars Direct in Lower Hutt. They deal in 2nd hand imports mainly from Japan, but wouldn't use them again as they are on the expensive side.
Bought a 2006 Mitsi from City Motor Group which is a big nationwide car dealer. Still have that car which was a great deal.
Bought a 2010 Mitsi 4x4 from Autoselect that sell Pre-leased or ex company cars and is situated in Wellington City near to all the main manufacturers/dealers near the Basin Reserve. Still have that car.

Have many friends who've purchased from Turners and none have had a bad experience. They all got really good bargains but for the first few months were really worried just in case anything went wrong with the cars - luckily nothing did.

I'd recommend using a larger 2nd hand car dealer just because there's less risk and more comeback for you is anything goes wrong.
I'd also use Turners but instead of buying at auction they do have cars that can be purchased as a "Buy It Now". These seem to come with less risk and some comeback if anything goes wrong.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

awesome thank you - we'll be visiting all those places you mentioned


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Coventry Cars
do a google search under this for Wellington, NZ


----------

